# Wing Chun Forum



## Bob Hubbard

This forum is dedicated to the art of Wing Chun. This forum is not affiliated with any organization, association or particular lineage. The goal is to provide a platform for the free and easy exchange of accurate and unbiased information about Wing Chun.

We invite all students, teachers, practitioners, researchers and those just simply interested in the art to join in the discussion with questions, answers and random thoughts.

:asian:


----------



## arnisador

Is the description of this forum adequate?

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## Wing Chun Dummy

arnisador said:


> Is the description of this forum adequate?
> 
> -Arnisador
> -MT Admin-



Seems ok to me. You could expand upon by talking about skeletal alignment, sensitivity, no over-committed techniques and such like, but the more u say the more it will be debated.


----------



## tenth1

hi i am new to wing chun and am finding it very exciting have been training it for about 6 months and really like its close quarter aspects and sensitivity training


----------



## MA Fan

Hi -- can anyone recommend a wing chun school in NJ?  I'd like to visit as many as reasonably possible before joining.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## futsaowingchun

MA Fan said:


> Hi -- can anyone recommend a wing chun school in NJ?  I'd like to visit as many as reasonably possible before joining.  Thanks for your help.




Hi.I'm new to this forum...My first post here. I'm a Wing Chun Instructor in NJ.I've been training in Wing Chun for 25 years. Right Now I teach  private and semi private. If you like more information my email is futsaowingchun@gmail.com you can also visit my website for information at http://futsaowingchun.info  I also hold a class in NYC on Sundays with a small group of guys.


----------



## Yoshiyahu

What I love about WC is its free flowing fighting techniques that allow you to flow from one to another. The utilization of one structure instead of brute force and aggressive close range attacks both kicks and hands are extremely impressive to me!


----------



## dnovice

thak you guys for putting this together.


----------



## leejunfan

I have trained in Shotokan, and Shorin Ryu most of my MA experience is in okinawan karate, but after some research i am convinced Kung Fu is much better, and i agree, WC seems much more realistic in a real world 'street fighting' situation, better at close range.. I am really enjoying it!


----------



## memmek10k

I have a question for any wing chun teacher or some one who knows how to answer this question how can you relax in a fight or sparring match when have a hard time sensing what the other person is doing.


----------



## dosk3n

Hi,

It would be best that you create a new thread for this as you have posted in a sticky.

However I would say you need to practice concentrating on your breathing while doing Sil Lim Tao and concentrate on how relaxed you feel.

In James W. DeMile's book, Power Punch (1 inch and 3 inch punch) there is a section on relaxing. It pretty much tells you to meditate and self hypnotise. So while you are in a relaxed state you repeat to yourself somthing along the lines of every time I say the word relax I will remember how I feel right now and instantly go back to this feeling.

You want to try the same in Sil Lim Tao. Relax and concentrate on your breathing. When you feel very calm you want to remember it and when it comes to sparring tell yourself to relax and go back to that calm state. 

It works, I do it every time someone annoys me.

However sensing what the other person comes through sensetivity training through Chi Sau. So its as simple as telling you to keep practicing.

Dean.


----------



## fat2x

dosk3n said:


> Hi,
> 
> It would be best that you create a new thread for this as you have posted in a sticky.
> 
> However I would say you need to practice concentrating on your breathing while doing Sil Lim Tao and concentrate on how relaxed you feel.
> 
> In James W. DeMile's book, Power Punch (1 inch and 3 inch punch) there is a section on relaxing. It pretty much tells you to meditate and self hypnotise. So while you are in a relaxed state you repeat to yourself somthing along the lines of every time I say the word relax I will remember how I feel right now and instantly go back to this feeling.
> 
> You want to try the same in Sil Lim Tao. Relax and concentrate on your breathing. When you feel very calm you want to remember it and when it comes to sparring tell yourself to relax and go back to that calm state.
> 
> It works, I do it every time someone annoys me.
> 
> However sensing what the other person comes through sensetivity training through Chi Sau. So its as simple as telling you to keep practicing.
> 
> Dean.


yes i had wing chun and i was learn more knowledge form master wing chun.. i lyk wingt chun 
thang you for imformation


----------



## fat2x

Bob Hubbard said:


> This forum is dedicated to the art of Wing Chun. This forum is not affiliated with any organization, association or particular lineage. The goal is to provide a platform for the free and easy exchange of accurate and unbiased information about Wing Chun.
> 
> We invite all students, teachers, practitioners, researchers and those just simply interested in the art to join in the discussion with questions, answers and random thoughts.
> 
> :asian:



where
when
who
i have attend


----------



## fat2x

futsaowingchun said:


> Hi.I'm new to this forum...My first post here. I'm a Wing Chun Instructor in NJ.I've been training in Wing Chun for 25 years. Right Now I teach  private and semi private. If you like more information my email is futsaowingchun@gmail.com you can also visit my website for information at http://futsaowingchun.info  I also hold a class in NYC on Sundays with a small group of guys.



please i build of wing chun there in my country....bulan sorsogon Philippines please visits here..i love wing chun.


----------



## Littleidea

I heard that Sydney based instructor Rick Spain has written a book on Wing Chun, has anyone read it? Has it been released yet?Cheers


----------



## ktmhuff

Yoshiyahu said:


> What I love about WC is its free flowing fighting techniques that allow you to flow from one to another. The utilization of one structure instead of brute force and aggressive close range attacks both kicks and hands are extremely impressive to me!


I'm pretty new to WC but have many years in multiple styles of Okinawan Karate.  I too have a love for this combat system for many reasons.  Angles and traps are among my favorite things thus far!


----------



## ktmhuff

I learned early on to relax by keeping my guard up!  I don't mean to sound condescending by making this statement but if you are hard to hit you naturally are more relaxed.  When you reach this point you will find it easier to see what's coming at you.  You should also keep an eye on the leading elbow and move to the side to fight from the blind side as much as possible. If you do this you virtually eliminate the other arm as a threat for that moment and you can deliver effective blows which should end the conflict!


----------



## Christos

Hello people, I m just wondering whether anyone has heard of Delta Wing Chun and the lineage of Sifu Lakis Philippou (Filippou) please comment your opinion on Delta wing chun.  Thank you!


----------



## WingChunBear

Hi all im brand new to this Forum thing, so hope someone can show me the ropes. I actually wanted to know how to put a signature beneath my post, anyone know how to do that? 

thanks


----------



## Jason Striker II

In honor of the forum:

Master Yip Man gives us a bit of the famed Wooden Man Form:

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjc5MDU1NTUy.html


----------



## Bob Hubbard

WingChunBear said:


> Hi all im brand new to this Forum thing, so hope someone can show me the ropes. I actually wanted to know how to put a signature beneath my post, anyone know how to do that?
> 
> thanks



[h=3][FAQ] How Do I Add a Signature?[/h]


----------



## Mike Patak

memmek10k said:


> I have a question for any wing chun teacher or some one who knows how to answer this question how can you relax in a fight or sparring match when have a hard time sensing what the other person is doing.



The easy answer is "You can't".  If you are having a hard time sensing then, you need to worry less about fighting or sparring at this point and more about playing Chi Sao.


----------



## Grasshopper22

Hi, I don't have any experience in Wing Chun but I would really love to. There are no Wing Chun classes near where I live but when I'm old enough to move out (I'm 15), I hope to move to a city (I currently live in a pretty remote little town) and start Wing Chun there if I can. This is simply just a 'random thought' but if anyone wishes to share any information that may help or entertain me in any way then please do. Thanks


----------



## Mike Patak

Grasshopper22 said:


> Hi, I don't have any experience in Wing Chun but I would really love to. There are no Wing Chun classes near where I live but when I'm old enough to move out (I'm 15), I hope to move to a city (I currently live in a pretty remote little town) and start Wing Chun there if I can. This is simply just a 'random thought' but if anyone wishes to share any information that may help or entertain me in any way then please do. Thanks



I wish you future luck with your future Kung Fu journey.


----------



## Jmantis

I don't know if anyone else hear about Wing Chun video course called Wing Chun Kid. I have tried it my self and wrote a review, you can find it here. I think is pretty good system for those, who can't find wing chun school and want to learn at home. Obviously is not going to be as effective as taking classes, but it's better then nothing, especially if you can find a partner and practice together. I'm not a wing chun specialist, so if anyone tried this program and think I made a mistake, let me know please.


----------



## Martial Arts Lover1963

I have been taught many different views in how you should stand, where you should look etc when you spar but when I started Wing Chun, the way my Sifu put it was the way he was taught from his Sifu Duncan Leung.  We drop our weight and sit in the horse (right or left foot forward) We look at our opponent's eyes and use our peripheral vision so that as soon as something moves, I OPEN my EYES WIDE and everything appears to be moving slower.  This allows your reflexes to engage what you've trained verses your brain trying to figure out what's coming.  We're taught to either create space between you and your opponent or "GO"! Close the gap between your opponent pulling them into your offense.  Once you practice more, become comfortable sitting in your horse, have confidence in your technique and maintain good eye contact, you will be able to relax better but some things just take time.  There is no microwave formula only practice.  ~MAL 1963


memmek10k said:


> I have a question for any wing chun teacher or some one who knows how to answer this question how can you relax in a fight or sparring match when have a hard time sensing what the other person is doing.


----------



## Martial Arts Lover1963

Let me know where you live and maybe I can help you connect with a nearby Wing Chun Sifu.[
QUOTE=Grasshopper22;1481359]Hi, I don't have any experience in Wing Chun but I would really love to. There are no Wing Chun classes near where I live but when I'm old enough to move out (I'm 15), I hope to move to a city (I currently live in a pretty remote little town) and start Wing Chun there if I can. This is simply just a 'random thought' but if anyone wishes to share any information that may help or entertain me in any way then please do. Thanks [/QUOTE]


----------



## StormShadow

Jmantis said:


> I don't know if anyone else hear about Wing Chun video course called Wing Chun Kid. I have tried it my self and wrote a review, you can find it here. I think is pretty good system for those, who can't find wing chun school and want to learn at home. Obviously is not going to be as effective as taking classes, but it's better then nothing, especially if you can find a partner and practice together. I'm not a wing chun specialist, so if anyone tried this program and think I made a mistake, let me know please.



As a person who has be apart of an indepth wing chun online program and now part of a offline kwoon which I attend at least 4 nights a week, I can say learning online is ok as far as the sil lim tao, foot work, chain punching ect.  The hard part of the online program is being able to apply the techniques in which will require constant corrections until you get it right.  Online is a fair starting point if there is nothing else. I'm not like others who will drop to their knees and beg you not to do it.  Their are "some" programs who truly is trying to teach the student in the new format.  I will say, if you are able to find an offline wing chun school that you can attend, please do so, you will love it.  

I am not sure about the online program you've mentioned but the one I used to be apart of and still maintain a good relation with the sifu is http://www.wingchunonline.com/.  The sifu of this program only accepts a few students every so often so he can give each student online personal attention.  You also have the option of training with him in his school that he has in NY if it is possible for you.  His program is very in dept and I learned alot to where my current sifu began teaching me more "advanced beginner" techniques.  Though I asked to learn from scratch to ensure my foundation is excellent.  Also, the sifu of this online program believes in sparring to ingrain the wing chun knowledge and ensure you can handle yourself in combat situations.  

Good luck to you!


----------



## AdamGrose

Good Morning, All.....

My name is Adam, and I am in Tucson, AZ. I have just started back to studying Wing Chun (I say "back to" because I took it for about a year, and then ran into some financial issues that made me choose other things over WC..... Like eating, and having a place to live). I am back now, and look forward to being here on the forum with all of you.

Adam


----------



## Eric_H

AdamGrose said:


> Good Morning, All.....
> 
> My name is Adam, and I am in Tucson, AZ. I have just started back to studying Wing Chun (I say "back to" because I took it for about a year, and then ran into some financial issues that made me choose other things over WC..... Like eating, and having a place to live). I am back now, and look forward to being here on the forum with all of you.
> 
> Adam



Hey Adam, are you related to Don Grose?


----------



## Callen

Hi all...

I didn't see any forum rules on the Wing Chun board about introductions or posting for the first time. I thought this sticky thread might be a good place to start.

This seems like a productive board and you guys have started a few great topics! I'm looking forward to joining some of the discussions.


----------



## Argus

Callen said:


> Hi all...
> 
> I didn't see any forum rules on the Wing Chun board about introductions or posting for the first time. I thought this sticky thread might be a good place to start.
> 
> This seems like a productive board and you guys have started a few great topics! I'm looking forward to joining some of the discussions.



Welcome to the forum, Callen!


----------



## Vajramusti

Welcome.Not a bad idea to introduce one self. It is a fairly civil forum.


----------



## Callen

From what I've read, it does seem very civil compared to other martial arts forums I've visited. Vajramusti, I saw in another thread that you're with Fong Sifu. Good stuff. I have a fondness for the Windy City guys. I tend to agree with much of Ed's philosophy and approach.


----------



## ShotoNoob

leejunfan said:


> I have trained in Shotokan, and Shorin Ryu most of my MA experience is in okinawan karate, but after some research i am convinced Kung Fu is much better, and i agree, WC seems much more realistic in a real world 'street fighting' situation, better at close range.. I am really enjoying it!


|
I came over from the recent "State of Mind" thread, I need a rest from the workout I've been getting there....
|
I train a relatively basic style of traditional karate related to Shotokan.  I agree that competent kung fu is superior-to far superior as a TMA style compared to the traditional karate's.  I also believe the kung fu's are about 10x or more difficult to reach a practical level of competency; IMO this is especially true for a higlhy-stylized style of kung fu such as wing chun.
|
In terms of real world effectiveness, the KISS karate style is very effective in actual fighting, if done well.  Wing Chun done true to form,  is more effective than KISS karate, because the internal power & mental coordination are much more sophisticated enacted through more complicated techniques.
|
So you really don't need Wing Chun, traditional karate applied competently should suffice.  Me fight a bona-fide Wing Chun black-belt.... I'd try to pass.


----------



## RowdyAz

memmek10k said:


> I have a question for any wing chun teacher or some one who knows how to answer this question how can you relax in a fight or sparring match when have a hard time sensing what the other person is doing.


I often find myself asking the same question ❓


----------



## ypsaton

Hey first off I would like to introduce myself. I look forward to speaking with all of you and honestly I will more than likely have many questions. which brings me to the reason I wanted to post in the first place. where I live, there is literally no one who practices wing chun. Therefore I have resorted to youtube videos to try to teach myself. which they are a huge help and I have learned up to sil lim tao, but I was wondering if any of you had any suggestions about how to learn the technical aspects. as I said, the videos I watched were very helpful but it would be great if I could find something that breaks down the hand positions and movements. Thank you all for your input


----------



## Xue Sheng

Generally speaking the answer you will get most here, as it applies to self-training via video, will be, you really need to find a teacher...sorry but that is pretty much what it comes down to


----------



## ypsaton

I understand that but as I said there is no one within seventy five miles who could teach. so should I change to something that's more generally known in my area?


----------



## Xue Sheng

ypsaton said:


> I understand that but as I said there is no one within seventy five miles who could teach. so should I change to something that's more generally known in my area?



That is pretty much what has be the answer here historically and it is what I would recommend as well. The detail you are asking for comes form a teacher, not a video


----------



## mograph

After a while you start to see the similarities between arts ... and realize that (good) live instruction in an art that's _not_ your first choice is better than video instruction in an art that _was_ your first choice.

... within reason, of course. They're not all exactly the same, but (good) live beats video.


----------



## Dirty Dog

ypsaton said:


> I understand that but as I said there is no one within seventy five miles who could teach. so should I change to something that's more generally known in my area?



Xue Sheng is completely correct. The devil is in the details, and you cannot learn the details without a competent instructor.
Find a school in your area. Train hard.


----------



## Transk53

ypsaton said:


> I understand that but as I said there is no one within seventy five miles who could teach. so should I change to something that's more generally known in my area?



You could maybe try advertising in whatever local rag or mag you have to hand. It is possible there maybe a qualified Sifu that does not teach commercially anymore, or at all to the public. You never know.


----------



## wckf92

ypsaton said:


> I understand that but as I said there is no one within seventy five miles who could teach. so should I change to something that's more generally known in my area?



Don't rule out traveling. Some of us have traveled extensive distances to learn WC. I'd say it would be better to travel and learn from a competent Situ (if even occasionally) than to try to do it alone.
Secondly, where in the world are you? A lot of Situ's operate "under the radar" teaching privately... someone on here may know of a source near you.


----------



## ypsaton

southwest Virginia. and I did find someone about twenty miles away that says he can teach wc but when I looked at his rankings in different arts I didn't see any in wc. He did have a rank in jkd however. would jkd transfer over to wc to a level where he could teach wc while only knowing jkd?


----------



## Xue Sheng

ypsaton said:


> southwest Virginia. and I did find someone about twenty miles away that says he can teach wc but when I looked at his rankings in different arts I didn't see any in wc. He did have a rank in jkd however. would jkd transfer over to wc to a level where he could teach wc while only knowing jkd?



Traditional Chinese martial arts, which includes Wing Chun, has no ranks.

As for JKD compared to Wing Chun, they are not the same, close, but not the same and that is because the root of JKD is Wing Chun. My short time in JKD made me look at it as Wing Chun on Steroids.


----------



## Dirty Dog

Xue Sheng said:


> As for JKD compared to Wing Chun, they are not the same, close, but not the same and that is because the root of JKD is Wing Chun. My short time in JKD made me look at it as Wing Chun on Steroids.



So it's Wing Chun with anger management issues and a small penis?


----------



## Xue Sheng

Dirty Dog said:


> So it's Wing Chun with anger management issues and a small penis?



Well I don't know about the small penis bits (although I get the steroid connection there) but I suppose it could be said it had anger management issues


----------



## Dirty Dog

Xue Sheng said:


> Well I don't know about the small penis bits (although I get the steroid connection there) but I suppose it could be said it had anger management issues



I've just often found "folk sayings" to make no sense. People say things like "I need to pee like a race horse" and I wonder why they want to pee outdoors, standing up, with no regad for who might be watching or what they pee on.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Dirty Dog said:


> I've just often found "folk sayings" to make no sense. People say things like "I need to pee like a race horse" and I wonder why they want to pee outdoors, standing up, with no regad for who might be watching or what they pee on.



Well that sillier than a barefoot jackrabbit on a hot greasy griddle in the middle of August


----------



## Dirty Dog

Exactly!


----------



## wckf92

ypsaton said:


> southwest Virginia. and I did find someone about twenty miles away that says he can teach wc but when I looked at his rankings in different arts I didn't see any in wc. He did have a rank in jkd however. would jkd transfer over to wc to a level where he could teach wc while only knowing jkd?



Hi ypsaton. Here is some info for you in case you haven't seen it yet.

1) Western Masters Martial Arts Instructors

2) Tri-Cities Kung Fu Everyone should be able to protect themselves.

3) Roanoke Kung Fu Academy Learn Ving Tsun Kung Fu 

4) Wing Chun Ving Tsun WingTsun School Directory eWingChun


Let us know how it goes!!!


----------



## ypsaton

I saw the one in roanoke but it was a bit too far. (about an hours drive.)  But I eventually found a place in Radford which cuts drive time in half. even found someone who may carpool and split lesson costs


----------



## Eric_H

Dirty Dog said:


> I wonder why they want to pee outdoors, standing up, with no regad for who might be watching or what they pee on.



Don't knock it until you've tried it.


----------



## diego_guidone

Hi, as from this Thursday I'll be living in Montreal Canada and I'm looking for people to train with. If someone is interested please PM me. 
I myself train PB WSL system 
[emoji846]


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## diego_guidone

MA Fan said:


> Hi -- can anyone recommend a wing chun school in NJ?  I'd like to visit as many as reasonably possible before joining.  Thanks for your help.



Kevin Gledhill is your go to sifu there. Met him once and is a very nice guy. I mysekf train PB VT and love the system


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## sinthetik_mistik

my question about Wing Chun is how does the wooden dummy thing work? it seems super cool and intriguing to me


----------



## _Simon_

sinthetik_mistik said:


> my question about Wing Chun is how does the wooden dummy thing work? it seems super cool and intriguing to me


YES, to be honest I've always wondered this myself, I've seen the thing, but have absolutely no idea what it does or what its for haha.. I'm assuming one blocks/parries it and strikes it in some way..


----------



## KPM

A simple youtube search will reveal TONS of videos!


----------



## sinthetik_mistik

_Simon_ said:


> YES, to be honest I've always wondered this myself, I've seen the thing, but have absolutely no idea what it does or what its for haha.. I'm assuming one blocks/parries it and strikes it in some way..


yeah i think you are right. another thing it might be is toughening up the forearms? kind of like how Muay Thai and certain forms of Karate toughen up the shins maybe Wing Chun makes the forearms tougher


----------



## wckf92

sinthetik_mistik said:


> yeah i think you are right. another thing it might be is toughening up the forearms? kind of like how Muay Thai and certain forms of Karate toughen up the shins maybe Wing Chun makes the forearms tougher



Not really. It may happen as a byproduct of the training, but it is not a forearm toughening tool.


----------



## sinthetik_mistik

wckf92 said:


> Not really. It may happen as a byproduct of the training, but it is not a forearm toughening tool.


oh ok. well whatever it's for it looks cool


----------



## Martial D

Actually, it depends who you ask. Many sifus'(including my own) would name ''toughening up the forearms" as one of the benefits/intentions of wooden man work.


----------



## Wingchunelf

Hi, I though you may enjoy this interview with Grandmaster Felix Leong, student of Grandmaster Ip Chun. He talks about happiness, death, Ip Chun and kindness etc: https://youtu.be/ZptdNW2uIgc


----------

